# sketch at a meeting :)



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hey guys i was at a meeting the other day and there a little early and then the meeting started and this is the result.









not coloured and i know he looks funny in the mouth haha
but this is the first time ive drawn a betta (a good decent pic any way lol)


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

and he isnt QUite finished


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Not bad for a first drawing!

You'd think a fish is easy to draw, but once you try it... not so easy. xD So good job on that.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

you did way better than i did my first betta drawing


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

as i said i messed his mouth up but eh!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm more of a cartoonist than realist as far as art goes. I just make their bodies the general shape it is and add a little line as their grumpy frown. xD

I wish I didn't lose my tablet so I'd be able to digitally draw up a betta, now. I miss drawing these guys and sharing them. (My scanner is also broken. >>;; )


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mines are cartoonish with a little (JUST A LITTLE) of reality look
some reason i love how they have that frown lol it makes them look cute XP


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

also am gonna give tips:
the mouth should be a little closer to the eye but the eye has to be a little under the mouth, that curve is great on it's head, not many people add it in (sometimes i do) but this is a little confusing (it is hard to explain in words) where you have his mouth is great (keep his mouth where it is) just put the eye closer and a little under his mouth
am i hope you don't get mad, i am helping you next you draw any betta, you know where the eye is) i hope this helps and good luck with drawing =]]


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> mines are cartoonish with a little (JUST A LITTLE) of reality look
> some reason i love how they have that frown lol it makes them look cute XP


When I attempt reality, it ends up cartoon-ish.
Of course the only thing I see in my art is just a bunch of mess-ups here and epic fails there.... An artist is his own worst critic. xD I don't know how much reality there actually is in my art, though.

I also agree... for some reason it's just adorable to see a frowny fish.... I don't know any fish with as epic of a frown as these guys we get addicted to.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm _really_ good in drawing Pokemon, but a lil good at bettas, so i applaud you


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

BG290, same here!  I've been rage-drawing Pokemon like crazy lately. I'd share them if I had something to use to put it online... I do have not-so-recent drawings, though, but still. xD;

Edit: I lost my pen and tablet, the scanner doesn't want to work, and the fifty million camera batteries I used to have are all missing.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks guys ill take this into consideration next time i sit down to draw  No im not mad its all in the learning process


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o ok =]


----------

